# Parts for old style fisher plow



## fnmlandscape (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone I just switched my plow pump from an under hood hydraulic to an electric hydraulic does anyone know of an on line parts supplier that I can order the bracket for the control that mounts to the dash?
Thanks


----------



## jmateus (Feb 18, 2013)

*snow plow pump*

i need the same done on my plow were did you get the kit


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Might try the fisher section better brand specific info there


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what control do u have?


----------



## OurPlowGuy (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have not already fond your parts: http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/parts_service/


----------

